# Influenza can also kill you.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Although the incidence of influenza can vary widely between years, approximately 36,000 deaths and more than 200,000 hospitalizations are directly associated with influenza every year in the United States.
Take your flu shot.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

readytogo said:


> Although the incidence of influenza can vary widely between years, approximately 36,000 deaths and more than 200,000 hospitalizations are directly associated with influenza every year in the United States.
> Take your flu shot.


Got ours a couple weeks ago, figured this year it'd be one less thing to worry about. In all the years we've gotten the flu shot, only once did I get the flu in spite of getting the shot. We like to get it early because it takes a while to kick in.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The number of things that can kill you are rather unreal ...

Just saying ...

If it is your time ...

~sorry~


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I got my flu shot Oct 6th. I have never had the flu since I have been getting the flu shot more then 20 years ago.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Flu can kill you but Ebola kills 70 to 80 % of those infected a bit more dangerous eh . Seen news spot today they had made a vaccine 10 yrs ago that worked but to much money to make and no money return for so few cases . The doctors that study these bad boys have feared for some time that it might go airborne someday , so why not have the Government support these cures for the public good. If nothing else why not contract for Military use to have it on hand .

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/wi...shelved-for-years/ar-BBaMFPM?ocid=mailsignout


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

airdrop said:


> Flu can kill you but Ebola kills 70 to 80 % of those infected a bit more dangerous eh . Seen news spot today they had made a vaccine 10 yrs ago that worked but to much money to make and no money return for so few cases . The doctors that study these bad boys have feared for some time that it might go airborne someday , so why not have the Government support these cures for the public good. If nothing else why not contract for Military use to have it on hand .
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/wi...shelved-for-years/ar-BBaMFPM?ocid=mailsignout


What? Have the government protect us from a deadly disease when we can have free birth control instead? Where are you priorities?


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

airdrop said:


> Flu can kill you but Ebola kills 70 to 80 % of those infected a bit more dangerous eh .]


Those stats include all of the people in West Africa who either don't have access to immediate medical care or whose customs mandate how a corpse is handled for burial. I'm not discounting the seriousness of the disease; what I want to do is keep the numbers - and the hysteria - in perspective for the respective countries.

Last night's NYC news conference about Dr. Spencer seems to be a whole lot different than this morning's headlines. There was a time, in the Walter Cronkite era, where the facts were reported, the newscaster's opinions were expressed in their break area, and sensationalism was kept in check. Oh how I miss those days.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

I was so pissed off with that moron who spoke first at the NYC meeting an had to repeat in Spanish what he had said , excuse me but when are they going to learn English and why should they if we keep pandering to them. Every other group that came here wanted to learn English as their new country spoke it . Now as to the doctor what a jerk as well as the CDC for not making this guy stay home for 21 days . Are they wanting this thing to get a foot hold or what .


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Listened to the NYC press conference last night and the city official kept calling it Ebolo. It's tough to have confidence when the people responsible don't know how to pronounce it correctly.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I've never had a flu shoot and I haven't had the flu for 25 some odd years.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

airdrop said:


> I was so pissed off with that moron who spoke first at the NYC meeting an had to repeat in Spanish what he had said , excuse me but when are they going to learn English and why should they if we keep pandering to them. Every other group that came here wanted to learn English as their new country spoke it . Now as to the doctor what a jerk as well as the CDC for not making this guy stay home for 21 days . Are they wanting this thing to get a foot hold or what .


Actually the second most common language in NYC is Yiddish.


----------

